
A Duplex, a Triplex and a Fourplex Can Cut a Block’s Carbon Impact 20% - jseliger
https://www.sightline.org/2019/06/07/a-duplex-a-triplex-and-a-fourplex-can-cut-a-blocks-carbon-impact-20/
======
wincy
It’s weird because at least in my area, a triplex is $100,000 more expensive
than the single family homes, despite being of similar square footage and
quality.

